# Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Taking Concepts Into Clinical Practice CME



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

http://www.medscape.com/viewprogram/1985 Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Taking Concepts Into Clinical Practice CME Chairperson: Michael D. Gershon, MD; Faculty: Kevin W. Olden, MD; Walter L. Peterson, MD; Nicholas J. Talley, MD, PhD; Gervais Tougas, MD, CM, FRCPCDisclosuresRelease Date: August 15, 2002; Valid for credit through August 15, 2003Copyright ï¿½ 2002 CME Consultants, Inc.


----------

